# Pierre Du Bosc on Adam and eternal earthly life



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2022)

The Huguenot theologian, Pierre Du Bosc, along with some other Reformed divines, held that Adam’s promised inheritance was eternal earthly life, as opposed to eternal heavenly life:

Had we been only adopted in Adam, we should have had no inheritance but that terrestrial paradise which was granted to him, that he might lead an agreeable and delicious life on earth. Had we been adopted in Moses, we could have aspired to no better inheritance than the land of Canaan, which he promised to those who kept his law, but being adopted in Christ, to be his joint heirs and his brethren, we must have an inheritance the very same as that which this well beloved Son himself possesses; the high heaven to which he has gone to live and reign in immortal glory, in the midst of angels.

For the reference, see:









Pierre Du Bosc on Adam and eternal earthly life


The Huguenot theologian, Pierre Du Bosc, along with some other Reformed divines, held that Adam’s promised inheritance was eternal earthly life, as opposed to eternal heavenly life: Had we be…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

